# Need Southern Utah Destinations



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be camping at Quail Creek Reservoir next month. Can any of you give me some advice on where to go and what to do away from the popular attractions?

Short day hikes (easy to moderate for the wife), museums, art, ghost towns, rock hounding, ruins, etc.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It is fairly close to snow canyon, which has a paved trail the length of the canyon and some easy to moderate hiking trails.

There is also Zion, loads of hiking there. All kinds of info on Zion at http://www.zionnational-park.com/

I fished Sand Hollow instead of Quail when I was down there in the fall, we had a great time and caught a lot of bass. It's not the most scenic spot in the world but it's a fun place to spend an afternoon.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I second Snow Canyon. It's very neat! 
I would seriously look into going to the Rosenbruch Wildlife Museum (http://www.rosenbruch.org). It is a collection of mounts, most full body, from around the world. It is spectacular!
I think there is a little museum and stuff in Leeds. I heard it is neat. I haven't been yet.
There are several locations to look at dinosaur tracks and petroglyphs as well. These pics are from last week near my home in Santa Clara.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> museums, art,


Dixie College in St. George is hosting the annual DSC Sears Dixie Invitational Art Show at the museum on campus until, I think, March 23. Lots of landscapes and traditional sorts of paintings and sculptures. If you or your wife like that kind of art, it's definitely worth a visit. I dropped by a couple of days ago and have done so for several years.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Petersen said:


> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> > museums, art,
> ...


Thanks! The 23rd is the time frame we are hoping to be there so that will be added to the list.



legacy said:


> There are several locations to look at dinosaur tracks and petroglyphs as well. These pics are from last week near my home in Santa Clara.


You've got me interested... I love rock art. Any specific locations you could point me to?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont know if you have left yet or not, but red cliffs recreation area is right across from where you will be and is one of the coolest places you could visit. Very cool hiking and pretty scenery.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope, havent gone down yet. You know how work can be, it always gets in the way of fun stuff. We hope to go down sometime in April though.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Bowhunter3... are those pics from Red Cliffs Rec. Area?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The ghost town of Grafton is very close to where you will be staying. It is quite interesting for a couple of hours and educational about the life and hardships of pioneer life. You might recognize where some scenes from the Move "Butch Casidy and the Sundance Kid" were filmed. It is accessable either from the highway to Zions or by way of a gravel graded road which is itself very interesting and scenic from Great Planes jct. south east from Huricane. That road would make a nice loop ride.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Bowhunter3... are those pics from Red Cliffs Rec. Area?


Yes, pretty cool place. The pools should be warm enough when you go to swim in them. I would recomend that you go over there.


----------

